# Please answer this question truthfully. This trip was offered as an appointment. I had t



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Please answer this question truthfully. This trip was offered as an appointment. Take your time to do the math.
Safe trip no traffic at the highest economy rate in Northern CA.
Would you take this trip??
Why or Why not.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

No… Three hour drive for about two hundred forty dollars look nice but you will either have to work Fresno or work your way back to your location which is another three hours.

So let do the math and you are being paid about a dollar a mile now that is fine but then you have to factor in the dead time back if you do not get any trips going that way to help offset the dead mileage and hours you will need to do to get back to your starting point.

So now let say you don’t or can’t accept any new rides from Fresno helping you on the way back then you are making fifty cents a mile and depending on your car a tank of gas and maybe a a tank and a quarter of gas, and what is the cost of gas in California today?

So for me it is a hard no…


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, as long as the pickup time is 6am, any later any itd be far less desirable. Even if you had a family obligation and had to drive back without trying to catch a ride. 8 hours for $250 is a worst case scenario. (I believe the tip would just about cover gas cost, as I would expect around a $50-60 tip in most cases but no less than $20). It’s Friday of a holiday weekend so I have little doubt in my mind you could use a DF to get 45+ rides back to the Bay Area and from there another one going back to Wine country as those are both prime areas. This would also net you an extra $15-20 in toll bonuses for having pax in the car whenever going over a toll bridge! 

To me, this would be the start of a $500+ day for sure. Again, any later than 6am and I’d probably pass.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I would probably take that. As Live says chances are high you would get a trip back. Personally I like these kinds of rides, there's a road trip vibe to them. My longest ride was LA to Sacramento.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Haha
Depreciation and expenses is 250


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

Not familiar with the area and traffic, but in my area, yes. I pick it up and then destination mode all the way home. If you pick up only a couple of pax on the way home, you could be around $300-$350 and that isn't a bad day in my book. Even at 8 hour, at $300, averages 37 an hour.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would take it then go to Yosemite for a couple nights but that is just me.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

No, I wouldn't take it. The higher the cost of the trip the more likely the pax is going to scam their way out of paying... at the driver's expense.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> No, I wouldn't take it. The higher the cost of the trip the more likely the pax is going to scam their way out of paying... at the driver's expense.


Dash cam confirm the name and your all good!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Please answer this question truthfully. This trip was offered as an appointment. Take your time to do the math.
> Safe trip no traffic at the highest economy rate in Northern CA.
> Would you take this trip??
> Why or Why not.


No. 8 hour round trip. $80 in gas with a 40mpg hybrid. That makes $160 revenue after gas or $20/hour before any other expenses. There would be very little chance of getting a trip out of Fresno to the start of Silicon Valley. Hard pass.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

elelegido said:


> No. 8 hour round trip. $80 in gas with a 40mpg hybrid. That makes $160 revenue after gas or $20/hour before any other expenses. There would be very little chance of getting a trip out of Fresno to the start of Silicon Valley. Hard pass.


Need to ask for $150 cash before you start the trip and make the trip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The super uber said:


> Need to ask for $150 cash before you start the trip and make the trip.


I'd take $100 extra in cash but yes, doing a long trip into the middle of the Central Valley for base rates would not be worth it.


----------



## Lyfting684 (May 21, 2018)

Absolutely not!!!!!. Thats a 4 hour drive, and I would not set your expectations on any real tip to speak of. If you are making 250 for the trip, you can bet that the passenger is paying close to $500, so in their mind they are already paying a premium. Believe me, the longer the trip the less proportional the tip is.

FYI: IMPORTANT TO KNOW: You should check the area you are allowed to drive in via your Rate Card. Im not sure about your area, but once I leave the zone around my metropolitan area, I will not be matched to any ride until I am back in that area. I did this a few times thinking I could destination back to my city but got absolutely nothing so ended up deadheading back to my town. According to the Lyft FAQ:

*Can requests be made outside the coverage area?*
Lyft requests can only be made from inside your city's coverage area. Most of our coverage areas include the city itself and surrounding areas.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I'd take $100 extra in cash but yes, doing a long trip into the middle of the Central Valley for base rates would not be worth it.


I said $150...could you make that money for the same time otherwise??


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

First off, you are NOT in N. California.
The line between north and south is N. Sacramento.
You are in So. Cal.

So Cal goes to about Bakersfield ..
Anything below that is N. Mexico to what used to be 'the border.'

******

Then ....

"Oh, I see we're going to Santa Rosa, yea we can do that. But, first I charge fifty cents a mile for dead head miles back. I'll never get a ride from Santa Rosa home. An hour deadhead, fuel, wear on my car and my body. I need that in cash before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"
Wait. Let them digest that for a minute, then say, 
"You don't have to. Totally up to you. If you wanna cancel I will see to it that you are not charged and you can try another driver. But, I just can't work for free."

Let them make up their mind. "No hard feelings. Just cancel and I will send a text so you won't be charged." And do it, IF they do it first.

IF you get a text from Uber accusing you of cancelling because of destination (destination discrimination) you can honestly say: "Cancelled a ride? Who did? I did? I haven't cancelled a ride in weeks .. which ride did I cancel?"

I found that about 80% of my riders understood and paid up.
The other 20% ..... pedestrians.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The super uber said:


> I said $150...could you make that money for the same time otherwise??


If you're asking if you'd make more charging $150 extra than $100 extra for the same time, then the answer is yes, you would.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> First off, you are NOT in N. California.
> The line between north and south is N. Sacramento.
> You are in So. Cal.
> 
> ...


I find "California" and "Mexico" to be such imperialist names. I prefer to call the whole region "Native American Territories".


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

wallae said:


> Haha
> Depreciation and expenses is 250


Only if you are a ****ing idiot who calculated costs at IRS rates. People who do that fall into the absolute moron category.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Only if you are a ****ing idiot who calculated costs at IRS rates. People who do that fall into the absolute moron category.


Why be so insulting?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Why be so insulting?


Low class Uber drivers 🤣🤣


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Would need info regarding mileage and trip time to give an honest answer as I'm not at all familiar with the area, but at face value I would take it as I'd assume I'd have no trouble getting rides in Fresno.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberXking said:


> Please answer this question truthfully. This trip was offered as an appointment. Take your time to do the math.
> Safe trip no traffic at the highest economy rate in Northern CA.
> Would you take this trip??
> Why or Why not.











That's a 7 hour 465 mile round trip with absolutely zero chance of a return trip.

You needed at least $465 for that trip, $1 a mile as apx 70% goes towards costs and wear/tear etc. 30% of that is your pay of $20 an hour for 7 hours of driving.

You deduct the difference and call them for a upfront cash tip of that amount.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> a upfront cash tip of that amount.


It's not a tip - it's a fee for service.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Hells no. It's 240 miles. You have to come back, 480 total miles for $240 = 50 cents a mile


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

If you are bored sitting around and just want to take a road trip, nothing wrong with accepting the trip. Just don’t think about the wear and tear on your vehicle. If you consider the gas, wear and tear, you might break even, but at least someone else will be paying for your road trip. It’s like a mini paid vacation for 1 day.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> My longest ride was LA to Sacramento.


San Diego to Mammoth Mountain on easter Sunday 2017. To deliver a set of spare car keys. Rolled up on the mountain with 4 feet of snow everywhere in a tank top and shorts.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Why be so insulting?


Wasn’t meant solely at this one individual person, but the whole lot of morons who come on here and claim actual operating costs of .585. I find THAT to be insulting so I figured we were doing the insulting each other’s intelligence thing. So I joined in! Plus any opportunity to drop any variation of the word **** or a well placed **** (c bomb), I’m all about it.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Lyfting684 said:


> you can bet that the passenger is paying close to $500


I quoted it as a scheduled ride and it was $342. Not a terrible split especially if the $342 includes tolls! With the right suggestive conversation a $50+ tip is most likely north of the 60% probability range for drivers than can finesse.


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Only a newbie would take that. With the price of gas and the where and tear on the vehicle plus taking you way out of your area into a crappy area a A veteran wouldn’t take it. Unless it was double that


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> $1 a mile as apx 70% goes towards costs and wear/tear


When driving something like this:


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Whether I would take it or not depends on the time of day and whether or not I think I could do better in the 8 hours staying in my own marketplace and whether or not I expected to work my way back home or just drive home empty

I live in Ft Myers Florida there are two possibilities for long rides. Either east to Miami or North to Tampa. I will almost always turn down a Miami trip. The traffic in Miami is unpredictable (either bad or really bad) and most of the trip is through the Everglades. No chance of a return trip or a series of short rides on the way home

Yesterday I accepted a 150 mile trip to Tampa that paid $101. I made the bet I could get a couple of rides to take me home and I did. Two ride that paid $70

I finished the day with $250 driving 360 miles or 70 cents a mile. My expenses are $0.22 gas, and $0.05 a mile maintenance and repair & depending how many miles I drive this year, $0.05 per mile insurance

so 38 cents a mile”profit” 360 miles = $137 for the day

my average so far this year is 80 cents a mile and this one day doesn’t change that significantly. So yea if the stars and moon align properly (sometimes they do, sometimes not) I’ll take a long ride like this once in a while


----------



## HiLife (Dec 10, 2019)

Some of those replying here may not be familiar with this corridor of California - once you pass Stockton, there are looong stretches of road with sparse civilization. The likelyhood of working your way back efficiently along that route is near nil. You might get ride requests if you stopped in Modesto or Merced (both quite small) but those rides would probably take you straight away from the interstate and lengthen the day. 

For the Rider in this situationʻ you may have better luck splitting the trip in two; schedule a driver for the 1st half & another for the rest. I would take that 1st half trip.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Only if you are a ****ing idiot who calculated costs at IRS rates. People who do that fall into the absolute moron category.


The write off is tax rebate not a rate card.
That's money that you arent going to be paying taxes on and is far greater than operating costs and depreciation. I wrote off so many miles last year it paid for my 2019 Corolla...


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

UberXking said:


> Please answer this question truthfully. This trip was offered as an appointment. Take your time to do the math.
> Safe trip no traffic at the highest economy rate in Northern CA.
> Would you take this trip??
> Why or Why not.


I am going to assume you’re either in a hybrid or compact. So in these times the gas cost is less impactful.
A lot of amusing answers to your question from “ex taxi drivers”. None of which are practical in any sense.

I have actually made similar trips from North Bay to the Fresno Area, Fresno to Napa, SF to Bakersfield and LA or San Diego. Personally I like the road trips and they always seem to make for an interesting AND profitable day. I’m in a Lux SUV and the payout is usually a bit more (@ $350 from NB to Fresno and so on) but for a smaller car, that’s workable. I’d do it in a heartbeat.

Reasoning, as one poster mentioned, after drop off you can DF your way back to the Bay Area. I’ve done it enough to know usually it works out quite well. Especially if you catch another long trip.



Lyfting684 said:


> Absolutely not!!!!!. Thats a 4 hour drive, and I would not set your expectations on any real tip to speak of. If you are making 250 for the trip, you can bet that the passenger is paying close to $500, so in their mind they are already paying a premium. Believe me, the longer the trip the less proportional the tip is.
> 
> FYI: IMPORTANT TO KNOW: You should check the area you are allowed to drive in via your Rate Card. Im not sure about your area, but once I leave the zone around my metropolitan area, I will not be matched to any ride until I am back in that area. I did this a few times thinking I could destination back to my city but got absolutely nothing so ended up deadheading back to my town. According to the Lyft FAQ:
> 
> ...


Hmmm… you can drive anywhere in Cali, border to border to ocean to border. Once you cross into another state, the app lets you know that you must be ‘cleared’ first. Pretty dumb considering most driving laws are fairly static and the delta is insignificant.

On EVERY trip I have done like this, there has ALWAYS been a substantial tip included. Most pax making trips like this are not particularly hurting financially. That’s why the hardly think twice about making these trips. It could happen (no tip) but that hasn’t been my experience.

The bottom line here is if you don’t mind long trips and you have a bit of flexibility and ingenuity within you, these trips can work. Don’t listen to that old tripe about “depreciation”, “vehicle wear”, yadda, yadda, yadda because it’s your business and it will be profitable if you make it.


UberBastid said:


> First off, you are NOT in N. California.
> The line between north and south is N. Sacramento.
> You are in So. Cal.
> 
> ...


More crap not to listen to. No need to scam pax. If you don’t want the trip at face value, don’t accept it but don’t try to squeeze the pax for your return. Lack of ethics and not needed in this case. If there is an out of state trip, it would be reasonable to bring this up to the pax. I’ve had a couple of those too (Reno, Virginia City, Portland, etc…). I usually let the pax know I what the situation is. Most times they will initiate a compromise or some type of compensation for going off the grid. That I will leave to your own personal discretion. Treat the pax right and there’s a good chance they’ll return the favor. My opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> More crap not to listen to. No need to scam pax.


Scam?
There is no 'scam' in my suggestion.
It's negotiation.
They should have the option to consider and accept, or counter or decline my preposition. It's my car and time. It's their money. We should be allowed to 'make a deal.'
In order for a contract to exist there has to be a 'meeting of the minds', or agreement.
No scam in trying to get there.


.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The write off is tax rebate


Past 10 weeks for me... I'm on track to getting yet another nice refund in the spring! I admittedly enjoy abusing the Republican tax code!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Past 10 weeks for me... I'm on track to getting yet another nice refund in the spring! I admittedly enjoy abusing the Republican tax code!


Oh, you're not abusing it.
We did that for you on purpose.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, you're not abusing it.
> We did that for you on purpose.


Because rideshare was around when mileage-based tax deductions were written into the code last century?

Interesting story here on how this 2022 midyear adjustment was kickstarted.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Funkmeister said:


> Hmmm… you can drive anywhere in Cali, border to border to ocean to border.


I think I read that some Lyft drivers in L.A. had issues driving in San Diego (might have been the other way around) and couldn't go online until they got back to their home territory.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> I admittedly enjoy abusing the Republican tax code!





Heisenburger said:


> Because rideshare was around when mileage-based tax deductions were written into the code last century?


Oh, I thought you felt bad because the Repubs gave you some sweet tax advantages.
That's not true now? It was the Dems that did that?

I misunderstood I guess.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would probably take that. As Live says chances are high you would get a trip back. Personally I like these kinds of rides, there's a road trip vibe to them. My longest ride was LA to Sacramento.


What the F?????!!!!!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sinansd said:


> What the F?????!!!!!!!


LoL
Yea.
We get this chit from him all the time.
I used to argue and try to educate him ... but, finally realized that I was wasting synovial fluid.

I am beginning to think that there is something in the water in San Francisco.
Lead maybe.


.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I would take it if I were an x driver which I'm not. That LA to Sacramento trip paid $1,000. 

Any more dumbshit input from you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would take it if I were an x driver which I'm not. That LA to Sacramento trip paid $1,000.
> 
> Any more dumbshit input from you?


LoL
who?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

NO WAY would I take that... 

8-10 hours drive time 
500 miles RT
for $250

NEGATIVE


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

HiLife said:


> For the Rider in this situationʻ you may have better luck splitting the trip in two; schedule a driver for the 1st half & another for the rest.


Interesting...

Are long trip requests going to become less frequent?


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> I think I read that some Lyft drivers in L.A. had issues driving in San Diego (might have been the other way around) and couldn't go online until they got back to their home territory.


Unless they have changed really, really, really recently, I have never had an issue driving in San Diego or anywhere else in California. I’m down there often and LA as well when seeing family or other work. I always put in some time driving. Never had an issue.

Now both Lyft and Uber have had technical issues recently but so far they‘ve been able to deal with them for the most part. May be a temporary glitch.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Funkmeister said:


> Unless they have changed really, really, really recently, I have never had an issue driving in San Diego or anywhere else in California. I’m down there often and LA as well when seeing family or other work. I always put in some time driving. Never had an issue.
> 
> Now both Lyft and Uber have had technical issues recently but so far they‘ve been able to deal with them for the most part. May be a temporary glitch.


Just basing it on what I read









Does Lyft/Uber get noticed if your car was in accident


Today I can’t log into my Lyft. my car was hit without passenger in my car. So I don’t know if they get those alerts or a passenger made a report about me but I can’t log in




www.uberpeople.net













Does Lyft/Uber get noticed if your car was in accident


Today I can’t log into my Lyft. my car was hit without passenger in my car. So I don’t know if they get those alerts or a passenger made a report about me but I can’t log in




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

I would offer them a deal. I’ll drive to Fairfield Let then find a way further


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

Without looking up anything, NO!!!! Monterey to Oakland is 110 miles and took 2 to 4 hours to drive one way in the 1980's and 1990's. This trip isn't worth it unless you're volunteering.

That said, if you WANT to go to that DESTINATION ALONE, for whatever reason, why not get paid to drive there and have a traveling companion?


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

I would like to see FUber give us the option to take a passenger part way on trips exceeding 1 hour . . . as long as there is a reasonable place to leave them. Maybe FUber could partner with a motel / hotel chain where the passenger can use the bathroom and buy a snack, if desired, while they wait for the next leg.


----------

